# Cardinal Tetras and Red Cherry Shrimp?



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Cardninals will eat shrimplets and a larger just molted shrimp be sure to have plenty of small hiding places and at least some type of Moss


----------



## motojdm (Dec 13, 2011)

should i establish the shrimp in the tank until they are adult size before adding in tetras?


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Probably be a good idea but that is my opinion, I have lost countless shrimplets to my little predators and too be honest the black skirt tetras take on the bigger shrimp when they feel underfed.


----------



## motojdm (Dec 13, 2011)

are there any fish out there that are compatible with shrimps hehe


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

otos


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 otos
Anything else even most of the Micro fish will eat the little shrimplets
Kuhli loaches seem to have no interest in the Shrimp either and I have a gaggle of them


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hatchetfish. Guppies. Dwarf cories. Dwarf rasboras. Blue white cloud mountain minnows.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a 18G tank with ember tetras, cardinal teras, CPDs, dward pencilfish, pygmy cories, and micro rasboras. I started with a colony of I think 30 rcs, and even with all the fish around, the colony grew. I think the most important thing is to have plenty of plants for hiding. Mine is densely planted, and with a big moss field. Now I have over 100+ shrimp, and I see baby shrimp swim openly in the tank. I have seen at least one ember tetra eat a shrimplet though.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

guppies will eat baby shrimps... 

they will eat anything that they can fit inside their mouths.

At best baby guppies could do, but once they grow up and realize how good a shrimp taste, the hunting will begin.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon heavily planted with Guppies, fry, cardinals, and ghost shrimp. The ghost shrimp breed like crazy. They manage to stay at a constant number of about 10-15. I am certain the babies get eaten but some manage to grow and multiply.


----------

